# Been wracking my brain trying to get the layout rite...



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought a new Samsung un60es8000 tv and it will be here in a couple of days. From the moment I clicked the "purchas" button I've had nothing but grief and stress trying to figuer out exactly where I'm going to mount the dang thing, and how im going to align my klipsh 5.1 system around it.

This apartments living room is 12'5" feet wide by 13' deep (the horrible square shape that all audio enthusiests swear is terrible =( ) with an entry door way location completely preventing perfect centering of the TV anyhow.


My clear options are-

A:: mount the TV as close to room-center as possible (just enough offcenter as to not touch the entryway door trim... about 20 inches)

or 

B:: mount the TV perfect center between the wall and the entry door's trimming.


I've been going back and forth about this issue for days, sad but it's actually keeping me up at night. 


The issue is largly about optimum viewing of the TV but also greatly about the speaker placement. I want as nice a soundstage as i can get from what I have. 


If anyone has some advice on placement, please resond. I need a second or more opinion... my girlfriend isnt being very helpfull... she still thinks it should go on the ceiling.

attached is a picture of my layout, if you could suggest the location of speakers and tv based on it... I'de owe you one for dang sure.


http://i46.tinypic.com/166nqq1.jpg
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I would mount it just as you've illustrated: centered between the outside door and the office wall. That will give you room to place the front speakers equi-distant from the TV to give you the sound stage you seek. Placing it more towards the center of the room (closer to the outside door would force the right-front speaker to be either right next to the TV or all the way to the other side of the door frame (least you have to walk around it everytime you come through the door.) Yes, doing this places the sofa off to the left but I assume your system has adjustment for speaker distances and placement. Use that feature and you should be able to balance the system. You might think about some type of partition panel placed parallel to the windows even with the outside door to help define the viewing space (we have a folding oriental screen). 

Hope this helps.

I have to ask, what movies do you guys watch that makes your GF want to TV on the ceiling? :grin:


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responce, you're advice is basically along the lines I was already leaning toward (as you can tell by my google sketchup)


I actually considered a room divider too, somthing like you mentioned. I considered putting it rite up against the outside doorframe and running parallel to the top outside window (pink/purple in new image). I was thinking maybe that would provide that right speaker with a more similar sound to the left (which is in a corner basically) and that having the divider would help to frame the viewing area.

I've added the speaker placement (red boxes), I'm not sure how I'll make the rear right speaker levitate but I'll work on that later.



okay now for my biggest issue- where do i put my Receiver, Fios DVR and BluRay player? I really wanted the TV wall to be as clean as possible. I happen to have a 25 foot HDMI cable. Would putting my gear in the rear-left corner next to the couch, down low (the couch in the picture is theo nly thing not fully to scale, there would actually be enough room) and then using the Receiver as a HDMI switch with that one cable running to the TV work? Think being unable to really see the equipment would be a pain when using remotes? (not being able to see the display for volume and such)

Or maybe I should build a simple corner-shelf in the front left (above the speaker which is a pinch over sitting ear height) and just stick everything on that ?

I had considered putting my gear between the two right side windows, which would be both out of the field of view but still visible for controlls... but I don't think my HDMI cable would reach the TV.



And just to ramble on more.... would using my receiver as an HDMI switch degrade quality at all? I spent a lot of money on this TV, I couldnt stand losing any of my picture quality simply out of the convience of running only one cable to it. But this feature could have large impact on how feasable my AV equipment locations are.


thanks again


http://i49.tinypic.com/2z70486.jpg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Placement is dependant upon ALL of the hardware (ie: TV, speakers, AND furniture). So you have to choose which works best for all pieces.

I would keep the equipment over with the TV. There are countless options to store the A/V gear. Everything from TV racks (the TV mount is typically removable), to audio racks, to bookshelves, to other furniture (both built specifically for the equipment or not). Your options are limitless. I'd stay away from long cable runs unless it's absolutely necessary.

And current model AVR's are designed to be "switches", so that is a non issue.


----------



## avuk (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree, would keep the equipment on top of the tv; you can find creative ways to hide it out of site. Sometimes in complicated situations it may be easiest to find a home cinema company that's willing to help you with installation and placement. They might be able to eliminate some of the wiring.


----------



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

Big change here, but i still need help with getting things just so....


Due to my landlord selling the building I live in, and the new landlord wanting to take my apartment as his own home.... well I have to move. Good news is I found a new place. A much better place and fairly affordable! 


anyhow.... I have no idea where to mount my 60 inch samsung now. See attached images.


below is a view coming from about the entryway to the kitchen area












this is a view from standing on the loft that overlooks the living room (which will be my office area...so cool imo!)











and this is an image taken from nearly the bottom of the stairs looking toward the kitchen area.











I'm willing, happy and glad to take any advice of any kind regarding the placement of my TV, reciever/cablebox/bluray player and speakers. and generally anything else i can do to take this massive (compared to anything ive ever lived in before) room. Any and all advice of any kind is very welcome, im starting fresh here and am yet again rather frustrated on how to get my beloved home theater just rite.



(((((((edit)))))))
I just realized that I didn't / can't edit my origional post, I don't know if this latest contribution would be more benificial in a seperate thread of if there's a way to make a link in the origional post to see this on so that anyone trying to help doesn't aid with the wrong building. If a moderator see's it appropriate, then making this a seperate thread is acceptable to me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Only decent option would be to the right of the fireplace. Although, you will need permission to actually mount the TV (especially into brick).


----------

